# Alphakanal bei PNG löschen?



## Findolfin (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

also die Suche habe ich benutzt, aber nichts gefunden, was mir geholfen hat.

Folgendes:

Ich möchte ein Logo erstellen, dass ich dann online auf T-Shirts drucken lassen will. Das Logo habe ich, aber das Problem ist, dass ich keinen Hintergrund will.

Jedesmal wenn ich das Logo abspeichere (als PNG) und hochlade zeigt es mir auf dem Shirt einen viereckigen Hintergrund rund um das Logo, was natürlich ziemlich hässlich aussieht. 

Ich habe den Hintergrund schon transparent abgespeichert, doch das nützt nichts.
In den Richtlinien des Shirtanbieters steht nun, dass man bei PNG keine Alphakanäle verwenden soll.

Leider versteh ich davon nichts. Was muss ich tun damit es mir den Hintergrund nicht mehr anzeigt? Reps. wie lösche ich die Alphakanäle?

Ich habe Photoshop Elements 5.

Wäre froh um Hilfe.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Another (3. Februar 2009)

Naja, dass er dir dennoch 'nen viereckigen "Rahmen" anzeigt, rührt wohl eher daher, dass jedes Pixel-Bild einfach immer viereckig abgespeichert wird ( - nicht rund, nicht dreieckig, sondern halt immer viereckig, egal was im Bild ist und ob es einen Alphakanal besitzt oder nicht). Manche Seiten, wie z.B. auch in 'ner e-mail bei Web.de zeigen dir diesen Rahmen auch bei .gif Bilder mit Alphakanal an, wohl damit man das Bild nachträglich dort noch skalieren kann...

Um zurück zu deinem Problem zu kommen: *Ich denke* du musst dein Bild einfach "auf Hintergrund reduzieren" (z.B. dann weißer Background, wenn dein Shirt z.B. eh weiß ist) dort abliefern oder eben halt direkt (für T-Shirts eh vorteilhafter) als eine Vektor-Grafik abliefern. Dort hast du das Problem auch mit dem Hintergrund nicht mehr.


----------



## Findolfin (3. Februar 2009)

Und wie kann ich bei PNG Dateien die Alphakanäle löschen?


----------



## Another (4. Februar 2009)

Ich habe Photoshop Elements 5 nicht, bei PS CS3 brauchst du nur auf die Ebene 'nen Rechtklick machen, bzw. oben im Reiter "Ebenen" gehen und dann "auf Hintergrund reduzieren" drücken. Dann nimmt der Hintergrund die Farbe deiner Voreinstellungen (meisten wohl weiß) an und dein Bild hat keine tranzparenten Bereiche mehr.


----------

